
A Pseudoethnography of Egregores - Schwolop
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2016/12/01/a-pseudoethnography-of-egregores/
======
Schwolop
This is bizarre and I couldn't tell if it was satire or not for the most part.

FYI:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egregore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egregore)

